# [AUTRE] Beedbox, l'auto-hébergement simplifié - Cherche dévs

## dudumomo

Bonjour à tous,

Je tenais à vous présenter un projet dont j’essaye de participer du mieux que je peux.

Il s’agit du projet Beedbox qui se veut être une distribution GNU/Linux d’auto hébergement le plus simple possible, en étant basé sur Debian (ouch pas Gentoo...  :Embarassed:  ) et utilisant une interface Web pour tout configurer automatiquement.

Notre objectif à long terme et de pouvoir proposer une sorte de Box qui servira d’hébergement de vos mails, blogs, sites, messagerie instantanés, etc…

Tout cela ne nécessitera aucune connaissance particulière en GNU/Linux ou hébergement et s’administrera via l’interface Web qui contiendra des modules à installer par un clic afin de télécharger les bons paquets.

Derrière cela, des scripts (assez complexe) en Python s’occuperont d’adapter les paquets aux préférences de l’utilisateur.

Pour plus d’information, je vous recommande de venir voir notre site internet et notamment la partie à-propos.

Nous ne sommes malheureusement qu’a un stade primaire et beaucoup reste à faire.

Cela fait environ 8 mois que le projet est en place, l’équipe ainsi que nos outils (Site, forum, wiki, redmine, IRC, etc…) se sont mis petit à petit en place et la création d’une association est sur les rails.

Pour le moment nous sommes 4 personnes très active sur le projet et d’autres personnes (ou associations) nous aide sur la rédaction du wiki, nous apporte leurs avis, etc…

Mais il est temps pour nous d’agrandir notre équipe, c’est pourquoi nous cherchons des personnes sérieuses et voulant nous rejoindre dans ce projet très prometteur.

Nous avons besoin de renfort sur 3 points pour le moment :

-	La création de paquet Debian (Nous devons modifier certains paquets afin de préconfigurer des variables et les mettre à disposition dans notre futur dépôt), nous avons donc besoin de personnes sachant faire tout cela ou pouvant aider.

-	Le développement en Python (2 personnes travaillent déjà activement dessus, mais la tache est telle que nous nous devons d’avoir une équipe plus grande).

-	La personnalisation/création d’ISO d’installation de Debian, il existe différents scripts pour faire cela, mais nous avons toujours besoin de personnes compétente et sachant ce qu’elles font

Plus tard, il faudra évidemment des testeurs et des personnes pouvant traduire le projet (Nous sommes déjà 3 personnes sur le coup pour l’anglais et nous posterons surement le projet sur des plateformes de traduction collaborative, mais il y aura tout de même beaucoup de travail), mais cela viendra dans un second temps.

Si vous avez du temps libre et souhaitez participer à cela, nous vous accueillerons très chaleureusement !

Comme indiqué, nous recherchons principalement des personnes dans ces domaines là, mais toute autre aide est évidemment la bienvenue !

PS :

2 points :

-	Pour info, certains connaissent surement le projet Freedombox, je tiens à indiquer que le but n’est pas le même et que ces projets ne sont pas redondant.

Ces premiers se concentrent sur l’aspect protection de la vie privée, réseaux sociaux décentralisés, etc… alors que nous sommes orientés vers l’auto hébergement complet (Site, blog, mail, Messagerie Instantanée, FTP, etc…).

-	Concernant le choix de la distribution et du langage, il n’est pas utile de faire un débat (qui souvent devient très houleux voir trollesque). Nous avons choisi Debian parce que c’est la distribution que nous connaissons le mieux, qui possède un grand support, un vaste choix d’applications tout en étant très répandu dans le domaine des serveurs de part sa stabilité. 

Quant a Python, c’est un langage assez complet (Avec ses forces et faiblesse) mais encore une fois, nous utilisons ce que nous connaissons le mieux et semble répondre a ce que notre cahier de charges

Merci à tous d’avoir pris le temps de lire mon message.

Je suis ouvert a tout commentaire et j’espère que nous trouverons des personnes aussi motivé que nous le sommes !Last edited by dudumomo on Fri May 13, 2011 10:43 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Joli projet. Dommage qu'il y ait pas de Gentoo là dedans (mais je suis au courant des limitations)

Tu peux changer le titre de ton topic pour être en conformité avec le forum? (ajoutes juste un [AUTRE] au début du titre)

Qu'est ce que vous développez en python exactement?

----------

## dudumomo

Salut,

Merci pour la correction de la balise, c'est modifié !

Pour les scripts, ca peut vraiment varier. Ca peut être des petits scripts qui renvoient les infos système ou bien la plus grosse tache, ce qu'on appelle la "moulinette" qui se charge de modifier les fichiers de configuration des paquets.

Pour plus d'info sur les scripts, je conseille à tous, d'aller nous faire un petit coucou sur IRC ou notre chat Jabber

http://www.beedbox.org/communication

Les "hardcore" devs vous répondront avec plus de précision que moi.

Merci de l'intérêt porté au sujet.

En espérant que des âmes volontaire rejoignent nos rangs, je vous souhaite un bon weekend !

----------

## dudumomo

Bonjour,

Je me permets de reprendre ce topic et de le compléter avec notre nouvel appel aux participants et aux dons cette fois ci:

Beedbox, qu'est ce que c'est ?

Beedbox est un projet visant à permettre à tout un chacun d'héberger ses propres services web à domicile et d'apporter enfin une alternative simple aux services de Google, Facebook et consors afin de reprendre le contrôle de vos données.

Nous concentrons d'abord nos efforts sur la création d'une distribution GNU/Linux puis le projet proposera par la suite, un materiel basse consommation et silencieux pour une solution clé en main.

Le principe?

Connectez Beedbox à la box de votre FAI ou votre routeur et au travers d'une interface web simple et intuitive (exemple), décidez quels sont les services que vous désirez activer parmis le large choix disponible.

Vous souhaitez partager des fichiers avec votre famille ou vos amis ? Activez le module de partage de fichiers et créez des comptes pour votre famille et vos amis.

Vous désirez envoyer les photos de la petite dernière à votre famille ? Activez le module de partage de photos.

Vous voulez monter votre blog pour partager vos centres d'intérêt avec la toile, activez le module de site web et pourquoi pas le moteur de blog Wordpress.

C'est vous qui décidez et activez ce dont vous avez besoin.

Beedbox sera bientôt disponible sous forme d'un "plugcomputer" prêt à l'emploi, mais pour avancer nous avons besoin de votre aide.

Participez !

Nous recherchons des compétences en développement Python, Javascript, Ajax, Bash, des sysadmins, des designers, des communicants, des packagers, des rédacteurs, des traducteurs et toute bonne volonté.

De plus, pour pouvoir mener à bien notre projet, nous devons nous acquitter de differents frais inhérents et nos fonds sont limités. Alors n'hésitez pas à nous soutenir en cotisant à notre association Konnectif, ayant pour principal but, la promotion du libre. 

Fonctionnant sur le principe du montant libre, vous êtes libre de fixer le montant de votre cotisation en fonction de vos ressources et de l'intérêt que vous portez au projet. Mais même les plus petits dons seront appréciés et nous permettront d'aller encore plus loin.

À propos du projet

Quels pourront être les services hébergés sur Beedbox?

Partage de fichiers ;

Partage de photos ;

Partage de vidéos ;

Serveur web ;

Moteurs de blog ;

Lecteur de flux RSS ;

Service de messagerie électronique ;

Service de messagerie instantanée ;

Service de réseau social ;

Service de VoIP ;

Et bien d'autres…

Quelles sont les technologies employées par Beedbox?

- Beedbox est basé sur une distribution Debian Squeeze auquelle toute la surcouche Beedbox s'ajoute par des paquets Debian avec nos propres scripts de configuration;

- Les utilisateurs sont gérés par un annuaire LDAP ;

- Le serveur web utilisé est Lighttpd ;

Beedbox est bien évidemment un projet prometteur mais nécessite votre aide pour aboutir.

Merci à tous de votre générosité et participation.

L'équipe Beedbox

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

C'est un projet qu'il a l'air joli (même si il est pas en Gentoo  :Razz:  ).

Si jamais un jour j'ai du temps (mais ça je crois qu'en fait ça sera jamais), je viendrai vous faire coucou.

Bonne chance à vous pour ce p'tit système !

----------

## dudumomo

Tout le monde n'est pas parfait   :Very Happy: 

Disons que Gentoo nous aurait poser plus de soucis (Surtout sur des petites machines comme Raspberry)

Tu es le bienvenu !

----------

